# IP testen



## rtt (2. Nov 2004)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus Java herraus eine IP zu pingen, also testen, ob die IP existiert oder ob der angepingte rechner noch reagiert?
Danke
Gruß Robin


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Nov 2004)

schau dir mal das Paket http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/net/package-frame.html an

bei der Klasse InetAddress  gibt's ne statische Methode getByName(String host) die eine UnknownHostException wirft wenn er den Host(man kann auch die IP übergeben) nicht "kennt" (erreichbar ist)
klor?


----------



## rtt (2. Nov 2004)

Danke.

Also im Prinzip so:

```
try {
      InetAddress inet = InetAddress.getByName("196.168.10.10");
    }
catch(Exception e) { System.out.println(e); }
```

Gruß Robin


----------

